# Strategies to beat depression



## Jon (Jan 28, 2005)

During the time I have been a member here I have seen many people asking for ways to cope with depression and many others sharing their experiences and advice.

I felt that having a forum specifically for coping strategies would be a great place for guests to go for some quick advice.  Please take a few minutes and share what coping strategies have worked for you.


----------



## Jon (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm sure that the strategies that I have used are mostly the same as others, but they will be a good place to start.

*Exercise* 

Going to the gym, or simply exercising at home helps me to work out that negative energy and feel better about myself at the same time. 

*Service to Others*

Volunteer at a homeless shelter, clean up a park, visit a sick neighbor, whatever it is, I'm not sure that there is a better way to forget your own problems than to help someone else whether it is an individual or the community.  When involved in service to others you tend to forget about your problems and share in a positive atmosphere building friendship and love.  Those emotions will override depression in a hurry.

*Be a Mentor*

I once faced depression, suicidal tendencies, hated myself and the world.  I can keep those experiences and feeling bottled up inside forever, but what would be the value in those experiences then?  Value?  Yes, I experienced the bad so that I would recognize the good.  Now I have become a mentor for others who are in the position that I once was.  By sharing what I went through and ways that I overcame it, I am now able to turn that negative time in my life to a positive force for helping others.

*Shopping*

Yes I will admit, when I'm feeling a little down it often helps me to go out and buy something.  It doesn't have to be much, just some time out of the house, away from work.  Sometimes it is only window shopping, sometimes I buy a book, but it does seem to help somehow.

*A walk in the park*

Here is Oregon we have a lot of parks.  I will occasionally go for a walk in one of the parks we have close.  More of a path through forest area.  I love nature and getting out into it really helps me get my mind off of things for a little while.  Watching the birds, squirrels, fish in the stream, etc. is a real positive for me.

*Hobbies*

I have a hobby that I really enjoy.  I love aquariums and have a bunch of them.  I love the ocean, to sit there and watch the waves, to wade out at low tide and see all of the little crabs, anemonies, shrimps, fish and everything else along the tidepools is just an amazing thing for me.  I have taken my hobby a step further by setting up an aquarium shop in my garage.  It doesn't make much extra money yet, but enough to pay for my hobby.  The best part is seeing people come in and watching the cleaner shrimp at work cleaning parasites or dead skin off of the fish, or when they see the clownfish hanging out in their anemone.  When they see things that they have not seen before and their eyes light up as they learn something new and interesting.  Sharing my hobby has been a great way for me to shake depression.

*Communicate*

Do not hide your fears and sorrows deep inside.  This is a lesson that I learned that has truly been a blessing since.  Talking about your problems and fears is nothing to be ashamed of.  It is one of the first steps to recovery.  Talk to friends, family, spouse.  We can try to treat the symptoms of depression, but if the source of that is kept bottled up inside we cannot beat it.  We need to let it out by talking.  These forums are one great place for that.

*Read positive books/Listen to motivational tapes or CDs*

I have built up and will continue to build up my collection of motivational books and audio tapes, CDs.  Read a good book for an hour each day and/or listen to motivational speakers on tape or CD and you will start to see a difference in how you think.  You will stop focusing on the negative all of the time and start focusing on the positive.

These are strategies I use.  They work for me.  These days I think we all face depression.  Sometimes we seem to fall into a sink hole, and sometimes its just a feeling that things are not going quite right.  Either way, I have found it to always be easier when I have a friend to share with.


----------



## leena (Jan 31, 2005)

hi  I am new to this forum but hopefully will get along well
As we talk about stretegies to beat depression ,why we always look for an alternative ways or channge the outlook of that source towards which its directed and why not we make our self strong enough to face the bitter truth or underlying facts hidden behind depression and then suggest for any strategy?


----------



## Cherry (Feb 6, 2005)

*Coping strategies*

Hi, 

I find that works best for me is coaching kids in sports.  I had a brutal day on Friday, and many others before that.  I work with kids in a very needy innercity environment.

Sometimes I just want to go home and shut myself off, but when they ask me to stay and supervise them I just can't say no.

I am a yes person and a people pleaser, but what I have discovered about myself is that many times that I want to say no but don't are some of the best times that I have.  I laugh with the kids that I stay with, and I find laughter to be often times the best medicine.  I get a sense of respect, and conginiality that often adults are not able to portray.  

I feel a connectness with these kids that will never go away.  They often come back to visit, and then you know what is going on in the wider community because they respect and trust you.


----------



## RBM (Feb 22, 2005)

Exercise is really good sometimes.

Lately I've been going for walks around my neighborhood and even if I feel terrible and don't feel like doing it before I've always felt better after it. I feel proud of myself for doing it because I know how difficult it was for me and how many times I've just not done it before because it was so hard for me. So many times I realy on others to take the initiative that when I go for these walks on my own it is another thing for me to feel proud of.

I spend so much time alone that just going out and being around people makes me feel more normal. A tip I picked up from someone talking about how to attract women, but I think also applies for if you just feel down, is to walk with good posture and look people in the eyes as you walk and not just slouch and stare at the ground. It makes you feel more on the same level with the people around you.

Another thing about being outdoors is that I find breathing in the oxygen give me more energy and I find it easier to sleep at night when I've been out in the fresh air.

It's good to remember not to get down on yourself when you just aren't feeling well enough to do it, if you missed today try for tomorrow.


----------

